# The V-E-T



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dot.
She went to the V-E-T today for her second jab. She had lovely cuddles from the receptionist and the vet nurse. She sat on my knee and watched noisy springer, nutty cocker and mewing cat in the waiting room and then went in to see the vet.
Her ears are better - just got to finish her drops, so all good. She has put on weight, has a normal temperature (poor dog, the look on her face was ), she is bright and cheerful... Then he sticks her with a needle. Her faith in humans has been knocked 

One thing she has some dandruff - had already checked it wasn't walking last week (definitely not - phew!!!!).

Vet said some pups just do and it will sort itself out... He suggested a bit of flora margarine in one of her meals.

Not at all sure about that.

Any more useful suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. Have you considered coconut oil? Mine love it and it is said to be good for skin and coat. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if coconut oil would work here Marzi.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/

I'm on commission xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Karen and Donna, I've been reading about the benefits on here for a while but the product I've seen looks solid (in a jar) do you melt it to add to food or just stir in a blob? Or am I looking at the wrong type?
XxX


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Karen and Donna, I've been reading about the benefits on here for a while but the product I've seen looks solid (in a jar) do you melt it to add to food or just stir in a blob? Or am I looking at the wrong type?
> XxX


Jake and Willow will eat it right off the spoon. I have melted it in the microwave and mixed it in their food but usually I just plop a teaspoon in there. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thanks - I'm very happy to give coconut oil a go - but how much do I givey the itsy bitsy Dot?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Ok thanks - I'm very happy to give coconut oil a go - but how much do I givey the itsy bitsy Dot?


1/2 to 1 tsp per ten pounds. 
I give willow 1/2 a tsp a day and Jake one teaspoon but start slow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin, Colpa swears by Yumega Oil, excellent for dog skin complaints.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Meg had dandruff, all over her head, when we picked her up, a couple of baths with very little shampoo, and lots of rinsing, and it cleared up. I was worried it was the walking variety as she also had smelly ( although not waxy) ears, but both have cleared up within a short period of time. Arthur didn't have dandruff and has never had it, and very rarely ( once from memory) has poorly ears. They both came from same breeders but I read somewhere some dogs just suffer more, its dandruff ( skin) and obviously the ear hair causing infections. I'd be really interested to know if the coconut oil tho x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Coconut oil is good but any kind of edible oil will work. Just a small amount as it can cause a runny tum. Vegetable oil, sunflower oil, cod liver oil, olive oil. Oily fish is also good in small amounts. These are cheaper alternatives to coconut and yumega. Both are good oils though.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Jake and Willow will eat it right off the spoon. I have melted it in the microwave and mixed it in their food but usually I just plop a teaspoon in there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Great, thanks I'll try it, Poppy's not over enthusiastic about her food sometimes so this might help xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Great, thanks I'll try it, Poppy's not over enthusiastic about her food sometimes so this might help xxx


It helped with Jake eating. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Coconut oil is fab stuff. Its anti fungal, is great for the skin, for the body, to cook with and to feed to dogs for anti dandruff purposes. It can not only be taken but if you rub it in your dogs fur and leave it on overnight, then shampoo off with a shampoo that does not strip the natural oils you will see a huge difference. Am doing this with my grandson as he has seborreic dandruff. We have tried countless lotions and potions for years. He has rubbed in coconut oil for the last four nights and his head is clearing. The itching has stopped, the red patches have gone and the dandruff has cleared. So pleased. A friend used it on his fungal toenail and it cleared that up to in four days too! The things you learn as a bowen therapist! Lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Coconut or Yumega!

I used Yumega when Lola was a pup for the same complaint.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is currently enjoying a small amount of coconut oil once each day - I'll let you all know when her skin clears up


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just to left you know Dot's skin is absolutely fine now - and she loves her daily little coconut oil treat


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Just to left you know Dot's skin is absolutely fine now - and she loves her daily little coconut oil treat


Excellent.. Glad to hear it!

Coconut oil has changed our lives since we started cooking with it and using it for moisturisers since January!

Really is amazing stuff! Glad it helped little Mable!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know if I could give it to my 4 year old to help with eczema? Is it best for her to swallow it or apply topically? N x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> Does anyone know if I could give it to my 4 year old to help with eczema? Is it best for her to swallow it or apply topically? N x


I think I'd just do both xx


----------



## wbee (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I had this problem and discovered that if you pour hair conditioner onto the dogs dry coat rub it in the skin and fur really well, comb through with a nit comb the scurf comes out in the teeth of the comb. Shampoo as normal. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I just read up on walking dandruff is. Yuck!


----------

